# Kids & Car Seats



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

So I'm venturing into uncharted water here, for myself.

We're expecting a 3rd child this summer, and therefore will need a bigger vehicle.
We looked at all of the offerings at the Detroit Auto Show over the weekend, and the wife seemed to like the Atlas the best. (we'll be sharing this vehicle too)

Anyways....so we also have a 2.5 & 5.5 year olds 

So....do people put the older children in the 3rd row?

And, so if the front seats are occupied (by the younger ones) and the older child needs to get in the back.....what do you do?
I'm not sure if there's enough room to simply slide/pull the seat forward on the tracks (without flipping it up) to allow access back there?

Is that a reason to consider the captain's chairs for the 2nd row? They just walk back there thru the middle?
(instead of pulling a kid out to move/flip the seat forward)

I understand that the seat can slide/flip forward with a car seat in it (they say)....but obviously not with the child still in it.

_The part that you can flip the seat forward, with a child seat still attached to it, is the feature I like the most. All of the other companies with seats that flip & then fold forward are great, but NOT if you have a car seat in it. And removing/installing all the time would be a pain._


Also....we plan on using a Chicco Keyfit30 for the newborn.
The 2.5 year & 5.5 year old each use a Recaro Performance Sport at the moment, but we will be transitioning the 5.5 year old to either a highback booster or regular booster when we get said vehicle in the summer/fall (she'll be older/bigger by then).

With that said....could you even fit/use a high back booster in the 3rd row?
Or because the seat is shorter/smaller (i.e. fit for a kid).....a normal booster is okay (if she meets the height/weight requirements)?


And if you have one or two people in the 3rd row....I'm gonna assume visibility out of the back window becomes poor/blocked?


If anyone wants to share any tips, recommendations and/or pics of their seat setups....I'm all eyes & ears


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

snobrdrdan said:


> So I'm venturing into uncharted water here, for myself.
> 
> We're expecting a 3rd child this summer, and therefore will need a bigger vehicle.
> We looked at all of the offerings at the Detroit Auto Show over the weekend, and the wife seemed to like the Atlas the best. (we'll be sharing this vehicle too)
> ...


We came out of a Honda Ody for this very reason....superior for seating flexibility vs. a 3-row SUV. Our 3 are getting older so the access to the third row is not an issue so didn't need the van (love the van BTW...I don't care what it looks like...superior for family hauler). The only issue to consider with the captain's chairs in the second row is that you are now fully committed to using the third row anytime you all go someplace and with your childrens' ages, that will be 100% of the time. We went bench b/c I can then sit them 3-wide if I need to use the full back end for cargo.


----------



## BaNeM (Aug 7, 2017)

snobrdrdan said:


> So I'm venturing into uncharted water here, for myself.
> 
> We're expecting a 3rd child this summer, and therefore will need a bigger vehicle.
> We looked at all of the offerings at the Detroit Auto Show over the weekend, and the wife seemed to like the Atlas the best. (we'll be sharing this vehicle too)
> ...


We have a 6 and 8 year old that sit in the third row regularly and there are no visibility issues out of the back window whatsoever (unless they put the headrests insanely high which they LOVE to do for some reason lol). However both of them are now out of boosters but they were still using them on occasion when we got our Atlas. 

As far as sliding the seat forward, if there is a person there they would need to get out prior to sliding it. However, I do know the design was intended to not need to remove a car seat from the car when sliding forward so with a new child on the way, you could likely put that one in the middle row and have no issues sliding the seat forward. The middle seat does slide forward separately from each side however so you could put the car seat on one side and have the kids exit from the other side as an alternative option as well.


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

I only have one 4YO in a high back booster seat. It fits in the third row easily. The second row slides forward to allow the best access of any 3-row SUV available. We went the the SF Auto Show and tested this feature in all similar SUVs. 

One problem that I have discovered is that a booster seat installed in the middle of the second row will cover up the seat belt receiver on the driver side because they are mounted flush to the seat. The booster that I have is 14" wide. I would love to find a booster that is narrower. He has way more width than he needs in his seat.


----------



## Zerek (Jun 15, 2001)

I have a 5 y/o (in a high-back booster) and a 2 y/o in a "regular" front-facing car seat. My Atlas has captain chairs and I think it was the best decision. We have both car seats on the 2nd row. When someone needs to get to the back row and kids are in the car seats you can either walk between the captain's chairs, or scoot the chairs all the way to the front (without tilting) and there is enough room to get to the back. 

We've had a 3rd high-back booster in the car (eldest son's friend) and have put them both in the 3rd row without issues. I can confirm that you get *great* 3rd row access with a car seat (not occupied) on the 2nd row, and tilting forward the captain chairs.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

If not sure about space go check new Expedition. Truly astonishing how practical it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

edyvw said:


> If not sure about space go check new Expedition. Truly astonishing how practical it is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would argue that a Honda Odyssey has more practical/useable room than even a full size SUV. I rent Tahoes/Expeditions frequently...our Ody has more room that is so much easier to access. We are not huge people so I get if you have a family of 6 footers these large SUVs start to look good but don't rule out hte humble mini-van...there is a reason you see them everywhere.


----------



## passta (Jan 22, 2018)

We have the model with the captains chairs, and in the 3rd row, there is no LATCH system on the bottom of the seats, so you have to use the seat belt to secure a car seat. It does have a latch point on the rear of the 3rd row seat backs for the long strap on the back of car seats. My daughter likes to sit back there, its easy to get her in/out when you fold the captains chair forward. 





snobrdrdan said:


> So I'm venturing into uncharted water here, for myself.
> 
> We're expecting a 3rd child this summer, and therefore will need a bigger vehicle.
> We looked at all of the offerings at the Detroit Auto Show over the weekend, and the wife seemed to like the Atlas the best. (we'll be sharing this vehicle too)
> ...


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

*Atlas access to third row.*


There is a graphic on this page that shows how the second row seat moves with a child seat still in position.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

KarstGeo said:


> I would argue that a Honda Odyssey has more practical/useable room than even a full size SUV. I rent Tahoes/Expeditions frequently...our Ody has more room that is so much easier to access. We are not huge people so I get if you have a family of 6 footers these large SUVs start to look good but don't rule out hte humble mini-van...there is a reason you see them everywhere.


Well, there are reasons why people drive SUV’s regardless of space and practicality. I would not buy Ody even if I had to put kid in a trunk. IMO minivans are crime against drivers. 
My point is that OP is already interested in SUV (Atlas) and probably wants AWD (Ody doesn’t have, Sienna does but comes with strings attached =RFT) so naturally other SUV’s would be of his interest. 
What is interesting about 2018 Expedition is that it weighs around 5,500lbs (much lighter then before) and gets same mpg as Atlas VR6 4Motion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coastvwatlas (Jan 22, 2018)

We just had our third child and chose the Atlas with a 2nd row bench for the very reasons cites. We wanted the ability to have all three kids in the 2nd row and fill up the back with cargo. We have the 5 year old in a high back booster and our almost 3 year old in a Diono Radian, they are in the two outboard positions and the newborn in a Britax BSafe 35 in the middle position. As others have stated the ingress and egress for the 3rd row is easy, but with the seat belt threaded through the high back booster shoulder strap positioner it does limit how far the seat tips and slides forward. For this reason we have the 3 year old in the Diono on the passenger side using Latch (the 40 of the 60/40 splint). This way you are moving a smaller/lighter seat to reach the 3rd row and the seat belt does not get in the way. 

The ability to slide the 2nd row forward and back is great for making the 3rd row more comfortable when you do have occupants back there and the seat height in the 3rd row is superior to most the competition allowing for a more comfortable leg/knee position.

As for high back boosters in the 3rd row, visibility is fine, we have an SEL trim so all of the driver aids are helpful with or with out a car full of kids. I can try to send pictures if you would like, but I highly recommend the Atlas for a family of 5!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

KarstGeo said:


> We came out of a Honda Ody for this very reason....superior for seating flexibility vs. a 3-row SUV. Our 3 are getting older so the access to the third row is not an issue so didn't need the van (love the van BTW...I don't care what it looks like...superior for family hauler). The only issue to consider with the captain's chairs in the second row is that you are now fully committed to using the third row anytime you all go someplace and with your childrens' ages, that will be 100% of the time. We went bench b/c I can then sit them 3-wide if I need to use the full back end for cargo.


Just curious, why did you switch from the Odyssey to the Atlas then?

Great point....if you don't get the bench, you lose a seat



Zerek said:


> I have a 5 y/o (in a high-back booster) and a 2 y/o in a "regular" front-facing car seat. My Atlas has captain chairs and I think it was the best decision. We have both car seats on the 2nd row. When someone needs to get to the back row and kids are in the car seats you can either walk between the captain's chairs, or scoot the chairs all the way to the front (without tilting) and there is enough room to get to the back.
> 
> We've had a 3rd high-back booster in the car (eldest son's friend) and have put them both in the 3rd row without issues. I can confirm that you get *great* 3rd row access with a car seat (not occupied) on the 2nd row, and tilting forward the captain chairs.


Interesting argument for the captain's chairs....which I thought of too (about the walkway to the back), but then you're giving up a seat
And, when everything is folded flat, you have a hole there instead of a flat floor is another con
As well as the extra charge for the captain's chairs

Although I do like the look & comfort of them



BaNeM said:


> We have a 6 and 8 year old that sit in the third row regularly and there are no visibility issues out of the back window whatsoever (unless they put the headrests insanely high which they LOVE to do for some reason lol). However both of them are now out of boosters but they were still using them on occasion when we got our Atlas.
> 
> As far as sliding the seat forward, if there is a person there they would need to get out prior to sliding it. However, I do know the design was intended to not need to remove a car seat from the car when sliding forward so with a new child on the way, you could likely put that one in the middle row and have no issues sliding the seat forward. The middle seat does slide forward separately from each side however so you could put the car seat on one side and have the kids exit from the other side as an alternative option as well.


I'm just curious....how is your 6 year old out of a booster already? _(I'm assuming you even mean the little/portable one that they just sit on)_

Obviously, the newborn would go in the 2nd row...probably on the 30 side (of the 70/30 split), so that the older one could go in the back/3rd row......as that would be easier to move/slide forward versus the larger section of the seat.



But the consensus is that the older kids go in the back, correct?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

OZ.IN.USA said:


> *Atlas access to third row.*
> 
> 
> There is a graphic on this page that shows how the second row seat moves with a child seat still in position.


Thanks....it's not loading properly right now on my computer, but I'll check it out later

I did manage to see the picture with 3 car seats across the 2nd row...didn't know that was possible.

On that note....*does anyone actually have 3 cars seats across the 2nd row???*



edyvw said:


> Well, there are reasons why people drive SUV’s regardless of space and practicality. I would not buy Ody even if I had to put kid in a trunk. IMO minivans are crime against drivers.
> My point is that OP is already interested in SUV (Atlas) and probably wants AWD (Ody doesn’t have, Sienna does but comes with strings attached =RFT) so naturally other SUV’s would be of his interest.
> What is interesting about 2018 Expedition is that it weighs around 5,500lbs (much lighter then before) and gets same mpg as Atlas VR6 4Motion.


I'm actually NOT thinking about AWD.....possibly a 2.0T or a FWD V6. SE w/Tech R-line, would be ideal I think.
(we use snow tires instead, cheaper cost up front & the better mileage of FWD)

As for the Expedition...I walked by it at the Auto Show and just glanced inside and it didn't look that appealing/roomy. There was no room behind the 3rd row, for example. And the outside of the Expedition was HUGE.
It's probably over $50k too, I would assume, if the Flex & Explorer are in that range....no?


----------



## CobaltSky (Jan 16, 2018)

Keyfit is a 17" wide infant seat. Nice choice. The Atlas second row is plenty big for 3 across installation with the infant in the center in a seat that is only 17". When the baby outgrows the carrier, I suggest a Clek Fllo. We have two and love them. Still 17" wide and you can rear face (much safer) to 50 pounds if you like. We tested the 2nd row with a Fllo between two high back Britax boosters. The boosters also should work in the 3rd row (It's awesome!).

3Across Guide for Atlas:
https://www.thecarcrashdetective.com/3-across-installations-atlas/

Fllo review:
https://www.thecarcrashdetective.com/2016-clek-fllo-review/

Edited to Add: With a 17" Fllo in center 2nd row (rear facing) and the booster outboard in single seat position, the seat tilts and moves forward (with booster attached) and easily clears the seat in the center position so that you can access the 3rd row. We tested all of the scenarios that we cannot do on our 2008 Mazda CX-9 and the Atlas passed with flying colors.


----------



## Daekwan (Nov 5, 2017)

This is the clip that was shown on the VW website.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> Thanks....it's not loading properly right now on my computer, but I'll check it out later
> 
> I did manage to see the picture with 3 car seats across the 2nd row...didn't know that was possible.
> 
> ...


I think you should consider AWD since consumption is not that higher, just 1mpg in VR6. FWD in such heavy car is really not right recipe. You will have a lot of weight behind and might make things harder even with snow tires (I always use them so I understand your point and argument: AWD with all seasons or FWD with snows? Always FWD). 
Ford has a bit more space then Atlas behind third row and you are right, it is big vehicle, really big. I find it inside bigger then Atlas, has same seat folding system. I did not try it yet, I want to, but I suspect Atlas will be easier to drive due to platform difference. And yes, it costs more. 
As for Explorer, idk, I do not like it personally plus 1st gen Ecoboost has same diluting issues as VR6, but in combination with turbo that is not recipe for longevity, especially with oils Ford recommends.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

CobaltSky said:


> Keyfit is a 17" wide infant seat. Nice choice. The Atlas second row is plenty big for 3 across installation with the infant in the center in a seat that is only 17". When the baby outgrows the carrier, I suggest a Clek Fllo. We have two and love them. Still 17" wide and you can rear face (much safer) to 50 pounds if you like. We tested the 2nd row with a Fllo between two high back Britax boosters. The boosters also should work in the 3rd row (It's awesome!).
> 
> 3Across Guide for Atlas:
> https://www.thecarcrashdetective.com/3-across-installations-atlas/
> ...



Good info there, thanks!

Which Britax boosters are you using, btw?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

I went ahead and ordered two Chicco KidFit Zip booster seats, and they already showed up, because they had the Latch attachments to hold the booster in place when it wouldn't be occupied:
https://www.chiccousa.com/gear/car-...booster-car-seat---marina/07079485420070.html

*BUT* I didn't know that the Atlas 3rd row didn't have Latch anchors....so they're kind of a moot point now

So now I'm wondering if I should just go with the GoFit booster instead, since/if she'll be using the 3rd row 
https://www.chiccousa.com/our-produ...ape&cgid=gear_car_seats_booster_seats#start=1


----------



## CobaltSky (Jan 16, 2018)

snobrdrdan said:


> Good info there, thanks!
> 
> Which Britax boosters are you using, btw?


Parkway SGL G1.1 that we got on Amazon when they were on sale for $100. They are nice and have belt or latch so the kids can easily move around and we run run them without the backs when necessary.
The issue I have with non LATCH boosters is that you need to secure them with the seatbelt when the child is not in them or they become a heavy projectile in an accident. The manuals all stipulate this, and I doubt anyone does this 100% of the time.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

CobaltSky said:


> Parkway SGL G1.1 that we got on Amazon when they were on sale for $100. They are nice and have belt or latch so the kids can easily move around and we run run them without the backs when necessary.
> The issue I have with non LATCH boosters is that you need to secure them with the seatbelt when the child is not in them or they become a heavy projectile in an accident. The manuals all stipulate this, and I doubt anyone does this 100% of the time.


Agreed on the boosters...and that's why I specifically ordered & paid more for the KidFit Zip -- since it had the Latch connectors to hold it in place when she wouldn't be sitting in it
BUT, like I said, if she sits in the 3rd row....there aren't any Latch connectors anyways (in the Atlas)


----------



## CobaltSky (Jan 16, 2018)

snobrdrdan said:


> Agreed on the boosters...and that's why I specifically ordered & paid more for the KidFit Zip -- since it had the Latch connectors to hold it in place when she wouldn't be sitting in it
> BUT, like I said, if she sits in the 3rd row....there aren't any Latch connectors anyways (in the Atlas)


I could be wrong, but I don't remember seeing LATCH in 3rd row of any SUVs we looked at. Maybe minivans have that standard?


----------



## aleksl (Oct 16, 2002)

CobaltSky said:


> I could be wrong, but I don't remember seeing LATCH in 3rd row of any SUVs we looked at. Maybe minivans have that standard?


Yes, the Odyssey has 5 LATCH positions total. 3 in middle and 2 in the third row. I believe Atlas is one of the few vehicles that actually has 3 LATCH positions in the middle row. Most only have 2. I know Explorer has 1 LATCH in the 3rd row. 

This is a good resource to check out what vehicle has what by searching for it. 

http://thecarseatlady.com/latch3rowvehicle/


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

CobaltSky said:


> I could be wrong, but I don't remember seeing LATCH in 3rd row of any SUVs we looked at. Maybe minivans have that standard?


The Pilot had one set in the 3rd row.....that's the only reason why I asked or thought about it


----------



## fincoop (May 22, 2001)

Icantdrive65 said:


> I would love to find a booster that is narrower. He has way more width than he needs in his seat.


I found seats at Walmart made by Harmony that have a detachable back, head bolsters and a V- shaped base. I ordered seatbelt extenders and I’m using these to fit three kids in the back of my Jetta.


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

fincoop said:


> I found seats at Walmart made by Harmony that have a detachable back, head bolsters and a V- shaped base. I ordered seatbelt extenders and I’m using these to fit three kids in the back of my Jetta.


Thanks for the tip! The nearest Walmart is half an hour away, so I don't know when I can get over there to check out the seats. What is the width of the seat at the rear of the base? I have 13" between seat belt receivers in the middle position.


----------



## fincoop (May 22, 2001)

Icantdrive65 said:


> Thanks for the tip! The nearest Walmart is half an hour away, so I don't know when I can get over there to check out the seats. What is the width of the seat at the rear of the base? I have 13" between seat belt receivers in the middle position.


I went to the Harmony web site and this appears closest to the ones I have. You can see some dimensions there and also ask a question if you like. I believe they are available on Amazon so that would save you a drive.

https://www.harmonyjuvenile.com/ca_...lite-comfort-booster-car-seat-rich-royal.html

Cheers


----------



## redcat255 (Mar 24, 2018)

*KeyFit and Graco 4ever?*

We've got a second child on the way and are considering an Atlas. Curious to see if anyone on this board has experience with the following.

The car seats we plan to use are:

Chicco KeyFit30 Infant for the newborn
Graco 4ever rear-facing for our toddler

Can we fit the Graco rear-facing on the outboard passenger side, the KeyFit30 in the middle, and use the driver's side open for someone to sit and/or for third-row access?

Alternatively, can one of the seats slide forward with the KeyFit30 base installed? I know it works with a forward facing seat -- but will the KeyFit base work?

Thanks!


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

redcat255 said:


> We've got a second child on the way and are considering an Atlas. Curious to see if anyone on this board has experience with the following.
> 
> The car seats we plan to use are:
> 
> ...


You have the middle seat orientation wrong. The bench seat is split 60(driver)/40(passenger). So you would want to keep the passenger side open and the other two seats you can fit on the 60-side of the bench. This will allow you access to the third row. We currently have 3 Diono Radian RXTs across the bench (one forward facing and two rear facing). We also have some Recaro seats (two Performance Sports and two Performance Rides) that I want to try out in place of the Dionos. The Dionos were a tight fit but still doable in our 2016 Explorer we traded in and the Atlas just eats them up, its awesome.


----------



## kain2thebrain (Mar 25, 2018)

redcat255 said:


> We've got a second child on the way and are considering an Atlas. Curious to see if anyone on this board has experience with the following.
> 
> The car seats we plan to use are:
> 
> ...


Slides fine with the base installed. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bludevilx (Mar 10, 2016)

Also we use the Graco 4ever car seat for our 20month and it fits just fine in any of the seats. Even fits fine in the 40 split side and still let's the 60 split seat fold and slide.

2016 Golf R Manual w/DAP | 2018 Atlas SEL R-Line


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

fincoop said:


> I went to the Harmony web site and this appears closest to the ones I have. You can see some dimensions there and also ask a question if you like. I believe they are available on Amazon so that would save you a drive.
> 
> https://www.harmonyjuvenile.com/ca_...lite-comfort-booster-car-seat-rich-royal.html
> 
> Cheers


Thanks!


----------



## tntbrd (Apr 2, 2018)

*Seat Marking*

Those of you with the V-tex Shetland Leatherette, does the car seat mar or discolor the seating surface? Should I be thinking black or putting down a towle, which I do anyway in my other vehicles as kids spill? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

LOL I thought about this too. I plan on slamming my kids face into the back of the seat as my fat friends try to squeeze into the back. Good thing I have no friends  lol


----------



## Spritzup (Apr 4, 2011)

*Rear Facing Car Seat*

Hey All,

Just a quick question. I'm very sure that I will be ordering a new Atlas shortly, but was wondering if the flip up seats work with a rear-facing carseats.

Thanks!

~Spritz


----------



## SeeDeeKay (Jan 18, 2019)

If it doesn't have a detachable base, it'll work if it's installed on the passanger side with the front seat moved forward all the way. There's no way anyone can use the front seat though


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

The flip up feature wont fully work if you have rear facing car seat. It may tilt a little but the angle is just not there. The Atlas has a world class **** ton of legroom in the 2nd row but the angle of a rear facing car seat will limit how much of the flip up seat feature you will have left. I have bench seats so I put my rear facing car seat on the passenger side 1/3 bench. The other 2/3 bench remains empty and ends up being the side where you would want load into the 3rd row.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

*Newborn in Atlas*

Hello all,

we are new to this topic!

We have already bought the car seat, the base and a seat cover!

What else should we need? Or for later, when the child gets older?

Thank you!


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

rocknfreak said:


> Hello all,
> 
> we are new to this topic!
> 
> ...


For later you should wait. I do recommend them to get the car seat/booster seat combo when the time comes for the new born to fit in a larger seat. This is what I did for my daughter and it served her till it was legal age for her to use the seatbelt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

I have a 2 year old and a 1 week old. Both use Graco setups. The 2 year old is in the Graco Extend2fFit and sits in the 2nd row passenger side. The 1 week old is in the Graco carseat/base click connect setup and sits in the 2nd row center. Lots of room and these 2 car seats are narrow in the right places so the seat belts dont get beat up or covered. My wife sits 2nd row drivers side.

All plenty of room.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil37 (Jul 5, 2015)

*Pregnancy test results positive...*

My family consists of wife, two daughters 5 and 13 plus myself. Well today we found out that another is on the way. So we’re planning on getting the Atlas by the end of the year when the baby arrives. We had a discussion about seating and our teenage daughter was quick to say, “ I’ll take that 3rd row “ problem solved.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

*Bigboy Car Seats*

Had to transition our twins to the convertible seats now. We opted for the Maxi-Cosi Magellan Max mainly due to the side impact and comfiness of it. It is one of the wider ones in the market. I have it set-up side by side so the entry to the 3rd row is on the passenger rear. Plenty of room in the passenger rear side for a big-boned full size adult like me


----------



## WhiteWind (Jun 12, 2019)

We have 3,5,7 y.o. You can fit 3 car seats in 2nd raw no problem. But I have Dino car seats which are more narrow than most of the carseats. Any way my 7 y.o likes to seat in 3 rd raw so no one would bother her )))


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

tntbrd said:


> Those of you with the V-tex Shetland Leatherette, does the car seat mar or discolor the seating surface? Should I be thinking black or putting down a towle, which I do anyway in my other vehicles as kids spill?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


We have the Shetland interior and I bought car seat protectors for all the car seats. Helps protect the surface and also prevents those indentations you get from the car seats.


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

We traded in our Odyssey for the Atlas.

We have our 2.5 year old twins in the 3rd row, car seats are secured with the seat belts and tether.
Our 4 year old is in the 2nd row, we have the bench so we keep one side folded down most of the time so we can get back to the twins if needed.


----------

